# [SOLVED] Passing module options at boot time

## cbx550f

I'm strangely having trouble getting module options passed to my b43 wireless module. Pretty sure it's operator error.  :Wink: 

In /etc/conf.d/modules as per the OpenRC Migration guide, I have:

```
modules="b43"

modules_b43_args="pio=1 qos=0"
```

I'm running sys-apps/openrc-0.11.8

Emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64)                                                                                

=================================================================                                                                                                                   

System uname: Linux-3.6.11-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon_Dual-Core_QL-60-with-gentoo-2.1                                                                                                 

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 24 Jan 2013 14:30:01 +0000                                                                                                                                  

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo proaudio

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/pro-audio"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bvim-syntax bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dssi dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fluidsynth fortran g3dvl gd gdbm gif git gpm gtk iconv jack jpeg kde ladspa lash lastfm lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pdf-import pdo png policykit ppds python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg tcpd tiff truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upower usb vim-syntax vorbis vst wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_GB en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

System is a recent install - about a month old - problem has persisted since install time.

Thoughts?

Thanks

----------

## cbx550f

Whups - forgot to note that it works fine when I insert at the command line, ie:

```
modprobe -v b43 pio=1 qos=0
```

Thx

----------

## cbx550f

Well, I found the "solution", as as I suspected it was something silly I did.

My old /etc/conf.d/modules:

```
modules="b43"

modules_b43_args="pio=1 qos=0"
```

Note in the the second line "modules_b43_args

There should NOT have been an "s"

Corrected and working version:

```
modules="b43"

module_b43_args="pio=1 qos=0"
```

Side note: In the process I also (re)learned that you can give module parameters on the kernel command line, in this case adding " b43.pio=1" to the line in my grub.conf worked as well, but a less graceful solution.

Paul

----------

